# Are kigurumi pajamas uncomfortable to sleep in?



## Bloopy (Mar 29, 2010)

Like, you have a big lumpy tail sticking out of your butt. Wouldn't that feel kinda shitty to be sleeping on all night?


----------



## quayza (Mar 29, 2010)

Not if your used to it but thats different from a fake tail towards a real tail.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 29, 2010)

Kigurumi pajamas usually have a lowered crotch which also places the tail closer to your knees. The tail is usually smal too. I don't think it would be very bothersome. Especially if you're a side or stomach sleeper.


----------



## Cataha (Mar 29, 2010)

That sounds really comfortable, haah I'd probably have like a detachable tail so I could lay on my back


----------



## xcliber (Mar 29, 2010)

Cataha said:


> That sounds really comfortable, haah I'd probably have like a detachable tail so I could lay on my back


With where the tail usually is (a short tail attached near the knees), it most likely wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Acisej (Apr 5, 2010)

My roommate and I just got ours and they are the most comfortable things EVER.

Seriously, we wore them to eat then shopping then sleeping. Multi-purpose ftw. <3

Tail is no problem at all, you don't even notice it.


----------



## Cruce (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the flying squirrel, which has a relatively large tail (over a foot) but its soft stuffed, so its not a hassle to sleep in. I sleep in mine when it's cool enough in the house. I rather like it myself.  Most of the other ones have smaller tails though. Note mine also has wing flaps on the arms, so even with the more limited movement, as a violent sleeper, it's still fine.


----------



## marc andre (Apr 24, 2010)

retardedly comfy X3
i sleep in mine pretty much whenever its cold enough


----------



## GreenReaper (Apr 24, 2010)

Cruce said:


> Note mine also has wing flaps on the arms, so even with the more limited movement, as a violent sleeper, it's still fine.



I have to wonder about this - do you wake up with the pillows gnawed through, blankets ripped to shreds?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 24, 2010)

Cruce said:


> I have the flying squirrel, which has a relatively large tail (over a foot) but its soft stuffed, so its not a hassle to sleep in. I sleep in mine when it's cool enough in the house. I rather like it myself.  Most of the other ones have smaller tails though. Note mine also has wing flaps on the arms, so even with the more limited movement, *as a violent sleeper*, it's still fine.



Violent sleeper?
Are you one of those people that ends up getting into fights in your dreams and enacting them while youre sleeping??


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2019)

Holy necro Batman!

Buuuuut to answer the question, I would say sleeping in a kigu is a mixed bag. They can bunch up in a very uncomfortable way sometimes and sometimes sleeping with the hood on can hurt your ears.


----------



## GreenReaper (Apr 18, 2019)

Spammers have little remorse over necroing.

Reminds me, I better get my order in before ConFuzzled! Wouldn't want to be running around with no ears on...


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 18, 2019)

They can be kind of annoying oh, yeah because of the tail. 
I fell asleep in one once and I was dying when I woke up cause I was so hot!


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 18, 2019)

The hood is more uncomfortable than the tail, honestly.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 18, 2019)

Closing due to necro by spambot


----------

